# Quale client p2p?

## flowolf

Ci sono parecchi client p2p: gift, i vari *pster, *tella e *mule   :Wink: 

Secondo voi qual'è il migliore?

Quale usate?

Per quanto mi riguarda è da un paio di settimane che mi sono stabilizzato su mldonkey + kmldonkey e g2gui, supporta molti protocolli e sembra funzionare abbastanza bene anche se i frontend sono ancora leggermente immaturi.

----------

## hardskin1

Qui si rischia di scatenare una guerra di religione. Ce ne sono talmente tanti che e' difficile capire quale sia il migliore in assoluto. Personalmente mi accontento di Apollon+gift+opentrack (per la rete di kazaa) e di bittorrent.

----------

## Gandalf98

Uso mldonkey da parecchio, ma lo uso solo per la rete edonkey, le altre le ho disabilitate!

Per quanto riguarda l'interfaccia la trovo perfetta, odio gli altri programmi che hanno la gui built-in! L'unico altro programma che mi lascia sperare per il futuro è sharedaemon (aka xmule2)!!

Cià

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora non uso niente ma a suo tempo avevo trovato gift+fasttrack e devo dire

che funzionava benone.

----------

## xlyz

lopster (specialmente se hai molta banda)

se sei in dial-up prova anche uno dei *donkey (es. mldonkey)

----------

## bld

Io uso DC++ / Lopster e ho provato qualche volta xmule.

Lopster e' il piu veloce managevole di tutti. Poi ogni tante crasha da solo.

Il sistema non ne risente a fatto ma lo devo fare ripartire (capita molto rarramente ma capita.. ) per il resto credo sia perfetto.

----------

## emix

Io mi trovo benissimo con lopster, anche se non ne ho provati altri.

----------

## xlyz

 *bld wrote:*   

> Lopster e' il piu veloce managevole di tutti. Poi ogni tante crasha da solo.
> 
> Il sistema non ne risente a fatto ma lo devo fare ripartire (capita molto rarramente ma capita.. ) per il resto credo sia perfetto.

 

strano

a me non succede

che versione usi?

----------

## micron

Io mi trovo benissimo con dcgui-qt.

Ho usato per un po' xmule ma mi intasava la rete: anche se non scaricava nulla avevo dei rallentamenti mostruosi...  :Confused: 

----------

## koma

avere fùastweb nn è rose e fiori ad esempio nn puoi accedere a servizi di kazaa e simili però ci sono gli opennap abbiamo solo 750tb di share   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## flocchini

Se hai banda buttati decisamente su lopster, a maggior ragione se come me sei uno dei fortunati raggiunti da fastweb in fibra ottica... Il multidownload sulla rete opennap interna e' impressionante.

Lopster rulez!

----------

## ^Sporting^

 *bld wrote:*   

> Lopster e' il piu veloce managevole di tutti. Poi ogni tante crasha da solo.
> 
> Il sistema non ne risente a fatto ma lo devo fare ripartire (capita molto rarramente ma capita.. ) per il resto credo sia perfetto.

 

Se usi l'ultima versione disponibile sul cvs e' necessario che tu applichi una patch, tra l'altro disponibile sul sito di lopster.

A me succedeva quando ero connesso a + di 10 server contemporaneamente e qlcuno richiedeva un direct browse, come da bug report.

Prova non si sa mai  :Wink: 

P.s.; e' evidente che lo uso  :Wink:  e lo trovo uno dei migliori x i server della rete opennap!  :Laughing: 

Bye!

----------

## Sparker

mldonkey rulez!

Ma usate il core scaricabile da questo sito:

http://optmlnet.generation-at.net/cores/

attualmente mldonkey ha problemi con l'ultima versione dei server mldonkey, questi core sono presi da cvs e con qualche patch in più e funzionano perfettamente (o quasi :wink)

----------

## oRDeX

io ora uso lopster..mi trovo davvero bene!! prima però usavo anche lmule però da qnd ho scoperto lopster mi sono stabilizzato  :Smile: 

----------

## matteo*

proprio adesso sto testando mldonkey e devo dire che con la fibra di fastweb va piu che bene...

prima usavo saltuariamente xmule ma non era niente di che...

----------

## zUgLiO

aMule e apollon+giFT+fasttrack

----------

## xoen

Volevo semplicemente informare chi non lo sapesse che qui c'è l'ebuild di aMule 2.0.0_rc8.

Finalmente (alleluja!) compila con le flag gtk2 e unicode.

Ancora non è nel portage tree, ma non dovreste avere ad installarlo (lo mettete in portage_overlay, fate il digest, e via...).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Volevo semplicemente informare chi non lo sapesse che qui c'è l'ebuild di aMule 2.0.0_rc8.
> 
> Finalmente (alleluja!) compila con le flag gtk2 e unicode.

 

C'e' anche un howto su questo. Io ho avuto molti crash con la _rc8 gtk2 quindi sono ancora passato alla _rc7 gtk1 che va una meraviglia

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'e' anche un howto su questo. Io ho avuto molti crash con la _rc8 gtk2 quindi sono ancora passato alla _rc7 gtk1 che va una meraviglia
> 
> 

 

Addirittura un HowTo  :Shocked:  ,comunque io ho emerso poco fa, ancora nessun crash  :Wink:  aspettavo il supporto a GTK 2 e Unicode da un po' (sebbene non sia uno scaricatore di porto incallito). Utile sopratutto per convertire qualche amico a GNU/Linux  :Wink: .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@xeon: si ecco l'howto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=268758 . Si non crasha subito aspetta un po' poi vediamo magari solo problema mio

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @xeon: [CUT]Si non crasha subito aspetta un po' poi vediamo magari solo problema mio
> 
> 

 

Speriamo  :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## earcar

Io amule-2.0.0_rc8 lo uso da un pò e non mi è mai crashato! E pensare che sono pure su amd64!

Mistero...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Io amule-2.0.0_rc8 lo uso da un pò e non mi è mai crashato! E pensare che sono pure su amd64!

 

Ma hai compilato con gtk2? Inoltre a me la rc8 magiava un sacco di risorse la rc7 invece no

----------

## xoen

 *earcar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io amule-2.0.0_rc8 lo uso da un pò e non mi è mai crashato! E pensare che sono pure su amd64!
> 
> Mistero... 
> ...

 

Meno male va...è un problema che ha solo fedeli  :Cool:   ( :Laughing: ). (<salotto>Eillà Ear, quanto tempo!</salotto>).

----------

## earcar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma hai compilato con gtk2? Inoltre a me la rc8 magiava un sacco di risorse la rc7 invece no

 

Si gtk2 e unicode (ho seguito l'how-to sul wiki ke è uguale a quello postato da te) e non mangia tante risorse...

Il mistero si infittisce...  :Shocked: 

 *xoen wrote:*   

> <salotto>Eillà Ear, quanto tempo!</salotto>

 

Wè Xo! hai ragione è da un pò che non posto qui... Il fatto è ke sono abbastanza incasinato in questo periodo...  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

Io quando lo usavo non mi ero trovato male con Edonkey 2000 (net-p2p/ed2k-gtk-gui) ........

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si non crasha subito aspetta un po' poi vediamo[CUT]
> 
> 

 

Ancora non è crashato, però c'hai buttato picchio  :Cool:  ho riavviato, e adesso non va più l'integrazione della systray  :Smile:  Strano...in Preferenze clicco su Integrazione systray ma in Desktop non c'è nulla (presumo dovrebbero esserci GNOME, KDE, o cose del genere)...al momento sono con quella finestrella alquanto odiosa con un pulsante, boh, prima andava.

Sicuramente sarà una cretinata, qualcuno ha una soluzione a questo "problema"?.

----------

## Vurdak

Amule e nicotine...

----------

## PboY

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *earcar wrote:*   
> 
> Io amule-2.0.0_rc8 lo uso da un pò e non mi è mai crashato! E pensare che sono pure su amd64!
> 
> Mistero... 
> ...

 

no no lo fa anche a me .. dopo 3 o 4 ore si blocca e non ci son piu bottoni etc.. e son obbligato a killare.

----------

## earcar

@xoen: a me si è miracolosamente aggiustato da solo (amule-2.0.0_rc7 però... con l'rc8 nessun problema)

----------

## Occasus

per il momento uso amule. lo considero adatto per il filesharing "quotidiano".

per il download di file grossi uso azureus, però non ho ancora provato tecnologie diverse da winmx/emule (anche kad)/bit torrent

----------

## xoen

 *earcar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @xoen: a me si è miracolosamente aggiustato da solo (amule-2.0.0_rc7 però... con l'rc8 nessun problema)
> 
> 

 

Stranamente anche a me adesso funge l'integrazione con la systray...mah! Sarà normale...

----------

## iDreamer

io uso i torrent.. scarichi subito.. sempre.. e scarichi con una media a file di 40k.. con putne di 80k e min 10k ma non di meno.. la cosa positiva che una volta iniziato si scarica in continuaizione non a tratti

----------

## xchris

ei ...

ma voi siete dei malandrini  :Laughing: 

ah gia' scaricate dei txt di poesie personali  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> io uso i torrent.. scarichi subito.. sempre.. e scarichi con una media a file di 40k.. con putne di 80k e min 10k ma non di meno.. la cosa positiva che una volta iniziato si scarica in continuaizione non a tratti

 

anch'io mi trovo benissimo con i torrent ma mi risulta difficile trovare ciò che voglio...per caso usi azureus?? che programma per cercare i torrent??

----------

## xoen

 *me wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stranamente anche a me adesso funge l'integrazione con la systray...mah! Sarà normale...
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si e rotooo
> 
> 

 

...Ovvero, è risbucata quella simpaticissima finestrella con un pulsante (mah!!).

----------

## knefas

amule rc8 come ho scritto nel bug andava al 100% di CPU con il supporto per la systray attivato (compliato +gtk2 +unicode), disattivandolo questo problema e' sparito!

----------

## xoen

 *knefas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> amule rc8 come ho scritto nel bug andava al 100% di CPU con il supporto per la systray attivato (compliato +gtk2 +unicode), disattivandolo questo problema e' sparito!
> 
> 

 

Boh, io non ho (ancora) riscontrato questo problema, il mio problema è che aMule non va nella SysTray come sarebbe giusto...

----------

## redview

magari sono io che nn ho feeling con i p2p.

però:

- prima di formattare il pc usavo dcgui-qt. ora però nn più perchè nn c'è più l'ebuild nel portage! ma è possibile?? ho letto nel post che alcuni lo usano e io RICORDO di averlo usato scaricato dal portage! ma dove è finito?! :Shocked: 

-ho scaricato amule ma a me nn va niente! i file rimangono per ore senza partire, nonostante alla ricerca mi danno 200 e più fonti. 

ho adsl a 1,2mbps.

qualche delucidazione?!  :Confused: 

grazie

----------

## Arixx

Adesso dcgui-qt si chiama Valknut

Per amule è difficile...devi condividere qualcosa di "ricercato" per scalare velocemente le code (è difficile spiegare il funzionamento della rete ed2k...)

----------

## italian_curl

Salve italiani, volevo chiedervi a vostro parere qual'è il miglior programma p2p (ita, cioè che sia frequentato da perosne anche italiane e quindi si trovino cose in italiano)  per gentoo

grazie italian_curlLast edited by italian_curl on Sat Apr 16, 2005 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## italian_curl

scusate, non avevo visto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-110699-highlight-p2p.html

----------

## gutter

@italian_curl: Ho fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo.

----------

## redview

ho provato ad emergere giFT (con OpenFt e FastTrack), ma nn sono ancora soddisfatto.

con l'indicazione di Arixx ho scaricato Valknut, cioè il vecchio dcgui-qt. però nn mi soddisfa più.

un tempo trovavo qualsiasi gruppo cercassi: gruppi assurdi, sconosciuti, underground al max..ma c'era sempre qualcuno che li aveva. infatti ci impiegava un sacco di tempo a fare la ricerca al 100% su tutti i server pubblici.

invece ora ci impiega 10min per scannare tutti gli hub: sono pochi, e infatti nn trovo più niente di eccezionale.

qualcuno sa il motivo di questa decadenza? qualcuno sa come rimediare?

grazie:)

----------

## assente

Il mio consiglio è amule per rete donkey

oppure per rete direct connect

http://asami.rubyforge.org/ e il porting di dc++ http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index

----------

